# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как изменить версию отчета на новую, от 2021-го года после обновления 7.7

## sashahelp

Помогите выбрать нужную версию формы РСВ.
Установил обновления на 1с 7.7 за 1-й квартал.
Форма РСВ поялвяется прежней версии. В новой показывает  
Приложение №1 к приказу ФНС России от 15.10.2020

Как изменить версию отчета на новую, от 2021-го года?

----------

